# Why is one cat so much bigger than the other??



## nmshaw (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I have two male kittens that are under a year old called pants and sox. When we first got them at about 3 months pants was always bullying sox off of the tinned food, so sox always ended up with biscuits. pants started to become alot bigger than sox so we started to seperate them when they ate and told pants off when he tried to be a bully and this seemed to work.

Problem is that now,for no apparent reason sox has developed into a big strong cat, he really is quite robust and pants (previously the bigger cat) is now significantly smaller and not so "healthy" looking.He does have nice shiny fur and is quite alert so I am not overly worried but I wonder what could be the reason for pants being so much smaller?

I have been watching their eating habits and sox certainly doesnt eat more than his fair share, if anything pants probably eats more as sox tends to stick to the dry biscuits (probably because hes used to them now after being bullied!). I have also noticed that sox has now become the dominent cat.

Also, I have noticed that pants often has much smellier poop! is this because he eats more wet food or does anyone think this could be a sign of an underlying problem seeing as though his growth seems to have stalled?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated, a trip to the vets causes a two day long sulk so I dont want to put him through it unless I have too!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

The fact that Pants is active, eating and his coat is in nice shape says that he's probably fine. Like people, some cats are smaller than others, even if they start out larger. But....how small is small? Is his frame smaller or is it the same size and he's really skinny (you can easily feel his bones)? I'd be concerned if their frames are the same size, they get the same amount of food, but one is significantly thinner...


----------

